# 3 mile bridge bait



## tattooedfisherman (May 28, 2010)

Hoping someone can give me some advice on what to use on the 3 mile bridge to catch some keeper fish. I'm new to saltwater fishing so am learning by trial and error. Ive been using frozen squid and shrimp on a split pompano type rig and have only caught a bunch of catfish and crokers and a few trout. Any better bait or set up I should be using? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

tattooedfisherman said:


> Hoping someone can give me some advice on what to use on the 3 mile bridge to catch some keeper fish. I'm new to saltwater fishing so am learning by trial and error. Ive been using frozen squid and shrimp on a split pompano type rig and have only caught a bunch of catfish and crokers and a few trout. Any better bait or set up I should be using? Thanks for the advice!


 
If you can find any at live shrimp at the bait shops, use as light as set up as possible with little to zero weight and fish the live shrimp and near the pilings or rubble. 

mark


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

i like to free-line LY's under the lights under the pkwy side look for reds and the occational blue..good luck


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Free line either LY or shrimp (if you can find them) is bound to get you hooked up! Tight Lines!!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Live bait is always the best bait.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

yep


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

balloon one of those white trout out and you will catch a blacktip. they are everywhere


----------

